# Advice needed: rat has a large red lump protruding from her vagina - what is it?



## McQuirk (Jul 1, 2012)

One of our three female rats, Beaker, has developed a large dark-red, roughly spherical growth which appears to be extruding from her vagina. It basically looks as if she has grown an enormous testicle.

This has developed very quickly (within the last 24 hours, I'm fairly certain she didn't have it this time yesterday), and we don't know what it is. Behaviour-wise, she seems perfectly normal and "chipper". She is walking, climbing, eating like normal and she seems perfectly fine to be handled etc; she doesn't appear to be in any pain.

That said, what she has is clearly abnormal and we aren't sure what to make of it. ???

We are planning to make an appointment at the vets as soon as we can, but the problem is we will have to wait until the morning and my other half is at her wit's end with worry, so we'd like to try and get some thoughts on what this could be.

Any ideas on what's going on would be appreciated!

EDIT: Also, she seems to be having no trouble toileting, so she's not constipated. We've separated her from her sisters for the night, and she has produced some pellets in the clean cage so we know they are hers.

Thanks
McQ


PS Why is it that pets always seem to develop medical problems late at night? Or is it just that that's when we notice them?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sounds like a prolapsed vagina, but it could be a sarcoma or tumor of some sort.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

If she's acting ok I personally wouldn't rush out to an e-vet but make an appointment for as soon as possible with your regular vet tomorrow.


----------



## McQuirk (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks folks - she made it through the night and she is still behaving normally. Going to try to take her to the vet today.

Cheers
McQ


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I saw a little bit of text relating to this on the Ratfanclub (http://ratfanclub.org/tumors.html) website. Sorry it is a bit late.

"I know of several cases of benign tumors growing in the vagina. At first appearance these are often mistaken for a prolapsed vagina. It appears that for such a tumor to be successfully removed, that portion of the vagina itself must be removed. This is possible in the rat, unlike dogs or cats, as the vagina is completely separate from the urethra."

Not much more info on this specific thing though.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

It definitely sounds like a prolapsed uterus, vagina, or tumor. I am glad you are taking her to the vet hopefully it's an easy fix and your little one will be ok.


----------

